# What role does your faith have in your sex life?



## Redd Capp (Dec 19, 2011)

Each faith including hindu has some sort of regulations and prohibitions against certain sexual behaviors. The Roman Catholic Church had prohibition on birth control and masturbation, My faith (Judaism) for a short time had temple prostitution...prohibits sex while on the period and believes that having sex regularly with your wife is a mitzva or G-ds Commandment. If a child is conceived on the sabbath then he/she will become a rabbi/ If a child is concieved on a high holy day then the child will become a great person or great rebbe.


----------



## Earth (Dec 20, 2011)

I worship ATWA,
and the feeling is that when you do something out of love,
it can never be wrong...


----------



## herbalfelonist (Dec 21, 2011)

who farted...?


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have no faith, i just go by a loosely set list of morals i made for myself and they usually work out pretty well.


----------



## Nelco (Dec 21, 2011)

sex is sacred
that about as far as it goes with me


----------



## Nelco (Dec 21, 2011)

herbalfelonist said:


> who farted...?


it twas me


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 21, 2011)

wildboy860 said:


> I have no faith, i just go by a loosely set list of morals i made for myself and they usually work out pretty well.


 
yeah, i think wildboy speaks for the majority of us with this statement. fuck religion.


----------



## Redd Capp (Dec 21, 2011)

I believe that the higher power created sex for procreation and pleasure between 2 concenting (or more if if you are in some sort of intentional community) adults in a commited realtionship. When sex is sold or traded it cheapens what the creator inteneded.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 21, 2011)

> I believe that the higher power created sex for procreation and pleasure between 2 concenting (or more if if you are in some sort of intentional community) adults in a commited realtionship. When sex is sold or traded it cheapens what the creator inteneded.


I'm Brandon, the creator. Your creator.
As your creator, I advise you to listen to this 
We're all Gods on this Microcosm we call Earth.


----------



## scales (Mar 29, 2012)

i was watching the atheist experience and there were talking about the catholics not being able to persuade there followers to stop using birth control which proves that most religious people pick and choose what to belief in the bible


----------



## JannethintheWind (May 4, 2012)

if you think about it practically the catholics are against birth control because there is strength in numbers!


----------



## wrkrsunite (Aug 1, 2012)

They go hand in hand, i have no faith and i have no sex life.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 4, 2012)

I used to have this girlfriend who with each heavy thrust would say:
"oh, GOD!"
"oh, GOD!"
At first it was distracting, then I started getting into it, trying to see how
loud I could get her to yell it. I sure do miss her.


----------



## Shakou (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm spiritual, but have no religion. I believe sex is one of the most natural and sacred of acts, and treat it as such.


----------



## bardamu (Aug 25, 2012)

Faith that off-brand condoms work.


----------



## dprogram (Oct 11, 2012)

Atheist here. It's hard for me to meet grrls who don't claim some sort of belief and I swear I got much more play when I was "religious/spritual". It just means I get quality freaks instead of dumb bitches.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 12, 2012)

i stand by saying religion is mostly a lie i mean people kill and hate other people and do some extremely harsh things to others because of religion yet they all believe they will go to heaven or nirvana or whatever. contradiction and a lot of hypocrisy yet as with anything there are some great people who happen to believe in a god and dont dictate it to other people or hate other people who dont believe in it. ive had a few religious disputes with a second cousin and it turns into a great conversation and no yelling or getting fuckin pissed.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 12, 2012)

oh yeah and ill fuck whenever. but I dont, and havent ever, treated girls with disrespect or try to force it


----------



## Earth (Oct 12, 2012)

I know I'm in the minority here, but I actually miss Redd Capp, seriously - every now and then he'd really have something interesting to bring up - or out, and that would get me thinking for a couple of days, a few days....
When I gave my earlier response to this thread, say a year ago - well, a little less with time being loosly defined here - I was definately a mess, but today - spit shine polished...

I'm still the same person, I've just been cured.

Today, I'm totally a follower of Christ Jesus, who is stilll the ultimate cool motherfucker when one considers how he lived, and died.... he was the first radical, he was one good egg who was destined for far better things than this so called civilization could ever offer...

But I would never call myself a Christian, because those people truly scare me - for the religion they practice is not what JC intended his followers to do - or be.......

Today, I honestly have no interest in sex.
I'm done with that shit.
It was great thirty, twenty, even ten years ago, but today - honsetly, it's something I never even think of anymore.
My problem is I would get too emotional, to caring about who I'm with, and when I know the relationship is doomed, then nothing works.

And believe me, I know when something ain't................

I have transcended into something higher.

Can't really explain it - except that I'm way healthier physically, mentally, and spiritully than I've been in a long long time.

My faith definately has a role regarding sex, it's just that right now I can't really explain it, possibly because it's something I've stopped thinking about say two years ago... or perhaps given up on...

Tell you what, I'm definately a better man for it.

Besides, should the mood strike - I can always pay for it


----------



## dprogram (Nov 5, 2012)

Pay for it? Are you serious? WTF man? I am not going to attack you for your beliefs but that was some seriously hypocritical bullshit right there.


----------

